# Spazztic-A Journal



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok, if you dont know me im spazzfish Aka tash or spazz-wich is also my fish's name.
My current tank is a 10 gallon that is covered with narrow leaf swords (they just keep growing!) I hope to.ca dd more plants besides the kotala and the beautiful red mellon sword. 
I also am plotting to actual build a tank that will house 6 male bettas comfortably (3 gallons each with live plants! And I might try my hand at breeding soon...
well wish me luck!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Sounds awesome!


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Mwahahaha talked the perental unit into buying me sand next weekend! No more ugly gravel!
my betta is a pig stupid spazz wont stop eating the cories food so im thinking of upping my shrimp count going to try and talk my mom into hitting up petsland and petsmat to see if they have snails and/or cherry shrimp! Pluss maby some taller plants.
oh yeah finaly replaced that broken bulb! After buying some that some one had used and stuck back in the box and stole the new pair (they are only $2 People!) Long story short I had to go and exchange those for another NEW pair. 
Oh my walmart has some cool looking rock formations I want.


----------

